# Not sure about this one



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Tank Size: 30g grow out tank
Water Parameters: Hate to say this but dont have test kit at my g/f's house(Ido at mine)
Water Changes: once a week 30%
Feeding: three times aday flake pellets 
Fish in the tank: Compressicep,3 flame backs,2female
Infected fish: compressicep
Symptoms of the infected fish: red gills kinda like blood
Time the Symptoms occurred: wasnt like it yesterday
Age of the fish: maybe a year
Tank History: None
Medications in Use: none 
I just cleaned the tank and added sand they were out of the tank while I did this
What I plan on doing is treating him in a ten gallon tank,but not sure if I should just treat him in the 30g just incase the other fish have it,Iplan on useing maracy powder .but I also have other meds if needed. The ten gallon would have to be set up as it isnt right now had to take it down cause there was nothing in it.Dont think that that will help him get better.


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

You probably just didn't rinse the sand good enough, resulting in irritation. A little salt and MelaFix & Pimafix to prevent secondary infections should do the trick while he gets over it.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

Thank you I will treat the tank how many days should I treat for? Just until its gone?


----------



## Guest (Dec 31, 2007)

It could be irritation or could be ammonia. Ammonia burns the fish's gills, causing it to look red. You might want to check it when you can get your test kit over there, just to be sure. Or, do a water change just in case (can't hurt).

Having your test kit could rule out ammonia.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

ammonia 0 I had just did a water change while they were out of the tank.As I was looking at some pics before I deleted them his gills were red.These were takin right after I got him.Been treating with maracyn on day three no change still eating swiming around and looks good but his gills.Going to the lfs to see if any of the other have the problem as they were brought in from a private breeder and havent been there long so maybe the guy missed it.


----------



## Louise163 (Jan 12, 2008)

Red giills can be due to bad water quality so need stats in ammonia, nitrite, nitrrate, and ph.
First thing you will look at is the tank water quality.
Red bleeding gills can also mean gills flukes the signs are as follows
Red inflamed bleeding gills, or pale with excess mucas on them.
Gasping at the top of the tank, or laboured breathing.
Flicking and rubbing against objects.
Spitting food out.
Weight loss.
Sores on the body of the fish.
Gill flukes also cause bacterial infections on top, as in there hooks they carry a nasty bacteria which enters the fish blood stream when the parasite perices the skin.
Never medicate a tank till you know what a fish or fishes are suffering from.
Also the fish need a better diet of frozen foods and veg in there diet.


----------



## shade2dope (Jan 21, 2007)

He's fine now not sure if it was the sand or if I got him like that....Do do feed him veggie flakes and blood worms along with pellets didnt and that in there(blood worms).I have had this tank up for a year and do weekly water changes of 30% The tank has a hob filter power head with sponge and a mini canister (just seeding that for the female betta tank I plan to get going in the spring) I dont test this tank as much as the ones at myhouse but never had problems before with ph nitrate ammonia ect.


----------

